# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Fotos Ojos del Guadiana

## DonQuijote

¿Alguien tiene fotos de los Ojos del Guadiana brotando? ¿O del Guadiana entre los ojos y las tablas? En internet no he encontrado nada.

----------


## faeton

Yo tampoco. He buscado esa información y no he visto fotos de los ojos del Guadiana brotando.

Hay fotos de los ojos sin brotar, pero a ver si tenemos suerte y vemos que se recupera el acuifero 23, para volver a verlo.

http://salvemoslastablas.blogspot.co...-ojos-del.html

----------


## DonQuijote

Yo estuve en Zuacorta y me impresiono ver la enorme vega que alli ahi, por supuesto seca. Incluso existen los restos de un ojo de un puente enorme. Supongo que el rio iba formando lagunas como en ruidera. Esperemos que la gente se conciencie alguna vez de lo que hemos perdido, pero para ello hay que encontrar todos los testimonios gráficos que se puedan recuperar. En Daimiel tiene que haber gente con estas fotos, a ver si alguien las escanea y las sube.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

Ciertamente esta seco, y tardará un poco en llegar el agua. Luján lo podría explicar mejor, pero eso depende del agua que tenga la zona en concreto. El acuifero 23 es muy grande y tiene mucha capacidad, es cierto que ha subido el nivel en todos los lugares, pero no sube homogeneamente por todos, no es un lago subterráneo que tiene una cueva con agua. La última noticia que escuché es que le faltaban 17 metros por lo menos para llegar al nivel del suelo, con lo cual tiene que llover muy mucho para que veamos a los ojos volver a nacer.

Mi deseo es que este año podamos verlo salir, pero tiene que llover mas agua que otra cosa, podríamos llegar pero... solo nos queda esperar.

un saludo.

----------


## DonQuijote

Esta lloviendo de lo lindo (una pena las tragedias que han ocurrido) y Peñarroya desembalsando a 2 m3/s, esperemos que los pozos de recarga esten abiertos. No espero ver la zona recuperada completamente pero si creo q este año puede salir algo de agua por Daimiel o por Villarubia. En la laguna de la Albuera el agua estaba a unos 5 metros, en los ojos del rincon, sordico y el pico (antes de Zuacorta) quiza este a 15 o 20 metros pero si el tiempo acompaña...¿no creeis en los milagros? Yo si.

----------


## daimieleño

Hola amigos foreros, la verdad que apenas puedo conectarme al foro por motivos profesionales, pero os leo muy a menudo.
Parece ser que este año vamos con el mismo panorama de lluvia que el invierno pasado :Big Grin:  . menudos dias de agua por daimiel, impresionante.
En referencia alguna imagen de los ojos brotando, lo mas parecido que he visto y he rebuscado bastante es esta comparativa, foto tomada desde el mismo sitio en el paraje ojos del guadiana.
Y lo referente a Zuacorta la unica posibilidad que llegue el agua a esa zona, es brotando los ojos... o que remonte el azuer desde su desembocadura rio arriba desde La Maquina

----------


## DonQuijote

Conozco esa foto, parece la misma finca pero no esta tomada desde el mismo sitio. ¿Que finca es? ¿A que altura del Guadiana esta? Como cientifico no me fio mucho de los ecologistas, a ver si alguien encuentra alguna mas.

----------


## jason

Hay una foto del ojo de la peñuela (está más abajo de los primeros ojos, casi pegando con la junta del Azuer y el Guadiana) con gente en barca (o barcos que son en realidad) muy chula. A ver si la encuentro y la pongo.

Una foto manando el agua será difícil porque el propio ojo estaba anegado.

----------


## perdiguera

> En referencia alguna imagen de los ojos brotando, lo mas parecido que he visto y he rebuscado bastante es esta comparativa, foto tomada desde el mismo sitio en el paraje ojos del guadiana.


Esa comparativa, como dice Don Quijote, es engañosa ya que está tomada desde dos puntos de vista distintos.
La primera está tomada desde el sureste de la finca y la segunda desde el suroeste de la misma.
La puerta de la valla sirve como referencia.
Por lo tanto lo único que se puede comparar son fondos y no primeros planos.

----------


## daimieleño

> Esa comparativa, como dice Don Quijote, es engañosa ya que está tomada desde dos puntos de vista distintos.
> La primera está tomada desde el sureste de la finca y la segunda desde el suroeste de la misma.
> La puerta de la valla sirve como referencia.
> Por lo tanto lo único que se puede comparar son fondos y no primeros planos.


No esta tomada desde el mismo punto, pero al menos es orientativa.
En la foto actual se ve el cauce seco de lo que es el principio del Guadiana a la altura de los ojos del Guadiana, al menos asi la tengo situada segun el google maps, donde se ve un buen meandro de tierra negra (turba) rodeando esta casa.

De todas, formas la foto pertenece a la pagina de greenpeace donde hay unas cuantas fotos comparativas.
puente navarro

molemocho

----------


## perdiguera

Pudiera ser que alguien se pueda sentir ofendido por mi respuesta de ayer en este hilo por lo que quisiera aclarar algunas cosas:
1 No es mi intención nunca ofender a nadie.
2 Lo único que intenté aclarar era si las fotos podían ser representativas de la diferencia de estados de la misma zona que se muestra visible en cada fotografía.
3 Hay dos puntos de toma distintos como se puede ver fácilmente. Lo de los puntos cardinales fue una deducción por las sombras ya que parece que la puerta de la valla esté orientada al sur.
4 Lo que no puse, porque no estaba seguro, era que pudiera ser que no estaban tomadas en la misma época del año aunque pudiera parecer que no son la misma época por el color de los campos lejanos.
5 Lo principal, y quizá no lo expliqué bien, es que creía y creo que al no ser lo cercano el mismo sitio, no podían ser comparables.
6 El mensaje siguiente sí que tiene fotos comparables 
7 Mi opinión en el tema de la desecación de la Mancha es que se trata de una aberración ecológica de gran magnitud.
8 Y yo, por principios, no dudo de la buena fe de Daimieleño ni de ningún otro forero o persona.
Repito: mis más humildes disculpas a quien se haya podido sentir ofendido.

----------


## daimieleño

> Pudiera ser que alguien se pueda sentir ofendido por mi respuesta de ayer en este hilo por lo que quisiera aclarar algunas cosas:
> 1 No es mi intención nunca ofender a nadie.
> 2 Lo único que intenté aclarar era si las fotos podían ser representativas de la diferencia de estados de la misma zona que se muestra visible en cada fotografía.
> 3 Hay dos puntos de toma distintos como se puede ver fácilmente. Lo de los puntos cardinales fue una deducción por las sombras ya que parece que la puerta de la valla esté orientada al sur.
> 4 Lo que no puse, porque no estaba seguro, era que pudiera ser que no estaban tomadas en la misma época del año aunque pudiera parecer que no son la misma época por el color de los campos lejanos.
> 5 Lo principal, y quizá no lo expliqué bien, es que creía y creo que al no ser lo cercano el mismo sitio, no podían ser comparables.
> 6 El mensaje siguiente sí que tiene fotos comparables 
> 7 Mi opinión en el tema de la desecación de la Mancha es que se trata de una aberración ecológica de gran magnitud.
> 8 Y yo, por principios, no dudo de la buena fe de Daimieleño ni de ningún otro forero o persona.
> Repito: mis más humildes disculpas a quien se haya podido sentir ofendido.


Tranquilo perdiguera, ofendido para nada  :Big Grin: 
se como es la gente por aqui, y la verdad que tenemos bastante educación y muy buen rollo.
Entre todos opinamos y sacamos muy buenas conclusiones y la verdad que el año pasado que disponia de bastante  tiempo durante el episodio de lluvias en la mancha lo pase realmente bien opinando en este foro.
Mi afectuoso saludo para perdiguera y todos los foreros de embalses.net

----------


## embalses al 100%

El otro día vi en las noticias que los ojos del Guadiana podrían brotar en los próximos años si el Acuífero 23 sigue subiendo, y las lluvias se siguen comportando tan bien con la zona. 
¿Es cierto qué eso podría ocurrir en los años próximos? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> El otro día vi en las noticias que los ojos del Guadiana podrían brotar en los próximos años si el Acuífero 23 sigue subiendo, y las lluvias se siguen comportando tan bien con la zona. 
> ¿Es cierto qué eso podría ocurrir en los años próximos?


Depende de las precipitaciones, la infiltración y el consumo.

Evidentemente que pueden brotar si el nivel del acuífero sube, para saber eso no es necesario hacer ningún estudio. Lo que no es tan seguro es que vaya a continuar este pequeño periodo húmedo que comenzó el año pasado.

----------


## ben-amar

> Depende de las precipitaciones, la infiltración y el consumo.
> 
> Evidentemente que pueden brotar si el nivel del acuífero sube, para saber eso no es necesario hacer ningún estudio. *Lo que no es tan seguro es que vaya a continuar este pequeño periodo húmedo que comenzó el año pasado.*


Hola Lujan, diras "pasado por agua", ¿no?

----------


## Luján

> Hola Lujan, diras "pasado por agua", ¿no?


"pasado por agua"... bah! me gustan más los huevos duros, bien cociditos  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Periodo húmedo es la forma "técnica" de decirlo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos, que tiene que seguir lloviendo y que la gente deje de explotar el Acuífero, ¿no?

----------


## No Registrado

Algo casi imposible....

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Algo casi imposible....


Bueno, ¿nadie se preocupa por hacer nada, ni se hacen acuerdos ni se quitan los pozos ilegales, ni se hacen reuniones ni nada parecido para la recuperación de algo que lleva ya 25 años seco?

De verdad, cuando se alvida algo, se olvida de verdad y para siempre. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## No Registrado

Paciencia que se recupera, los agricultores gastan menos, se ha racionalizado todo mucho........ está mejor que en los últimos 25 años y subiendo.Seguro que en los próximos 6 meses por lo menos sube otros 6 metros (mirar peñarroya y el Cigüela como van). 
Y lo importante es armonizar el gasto con la entrada de agua. Con que subiera 1 metro al año durante 20 años sería un exito.
La agricultura sigue siendo muy importante, tanto economicamente como medioambientalmente en esta zona, así que el riego debe seguir pero racionalizado, a los que menos les interesa que se seque el acuifero es a los agricultores, que como contraprestación al consumo de agua hacen unas labores de mantenimiento del campo que no se valora y que es muy importante para evitar la desertización

----------


## DonQuijote

Retomando el hilo original os pongo esta imagen del Guadiana en 1956 y en el 2001 despues de la canalizacion:

----------


## pama

Acaba de salir una noticia en el ayuntamiento de Daimiel de lo mas sorprendente, parece ser que en el molino de Griñon hay un ojo por el que esta aflorando el agua, aunque hay que tomarla con muchas reservas hasta que se confirme, me parece el gran noticion del año

----------


## labanda

http://www.latribunadeciudadreal.es/...AF6E97A40ED6E5

Ojala y no sea solo una ilusión

----------


## DonQuijote

Precisamente para evitar estas cosas estoy buscando fotos de los ojos. Eso no creo que tenga que ver nada con un ojo. Yo me acuerdo de ir a la ermita de la Virgen de Villarubia y ver salir el agua de un manantial y aunque los ojos no los he visto brotar supongo que sera parecido, el agua debe salir a borbotones y formar una corriente de agua. 
Ese charco superficial (aunque el agua haya salido de dentro de la tierra es un charco) desaparecera en cuanto el terreno absorva el agua, para mi eso no es lo que antes se llamaban ojos.

----------


## ben-amar

Luego entonces, no hay nada que indique que los Ojos vuelven a brotar?

----------


## DonQuijote

El indicador debe ser el nivel de los pozos, es una pena que Ojos no siga midiendo su pozo. Creo que faltaban unos 5-8 metros para llegar al nivel de los ojos y mientras ese nivel siga ahi no podra brotar el agua.

----------


## No Registrado

Por cierto, que fue de ojos y su pozo???
Con la expectación que creaba su medición semanal...........

----------


## ben-amar

> Por cierto, que fue de ojos y su pozo???
> Con la expectación que creaba su medición semanal...........


Pues estamos como tú, pendientes de su aparicion y sus datos. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DonQuijote

Ya que no hay fotos aqui teneis una descripcion fantastica:

"La catedral hidrogeológica del Alto Guadiana tenía un valor incalculable. Los más remotos colonizadores de la Península ya hablaban del fenómeno del Guadiana, que desaparecía y aparecía. Veían como de pronto aparecía de la nada un río magnífico, que es lo que ocurría en los Ojos del Guadiana y que era el rebosadero de un acuífero, un gigantesco manantial. Todo este sorprendente ecosistema está apoyado en la conexión del acuífero 24 (que ahora se llama de otra manera) que da lugar a las Lagunas de Ruidera y del 23 que da lugar a los Ojos y las Tablas de Daimiel. Todo eso era maravilloso. Un montón de humedales, de lagunas fluviales, de lagunas freáticas, de lagunas tectónicas como las de Ruidera, de lagunas endorreicas, muchas hipersalinas... Era un patrimonio de un valor incalculable que hemos dilapidado por unos estúpidos cultivos de maíz".

http://www.soitu.es/soitu/2009/10/14...41_068354.html

----------


## DonQuijote

Impresionante articulo sobre los ojos donde describe la trasparencia de las agua y la fuerza con la que se veia brotar el agua pues movia los guijarros del fondo:
http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publi...tomoI_9_02.pdf

por cierto, un pie equivale a unos 30 cm.

----------


## No Registrado

En el mismo texto ya describe también con una voracidad atroz las ganas de cargarse los Ojos y conevertirlos en lo que es hoy.

----------


## DonQuijote

He encontrado una foto del ojo de Mari-López en un libro titulado "Las estepas de España y su vegetación", lo podeis encontrar en google books:
http://books.google.es/books?id=X0RC...page&q&f=false

----------


## No Registrado

Aquí se hace una buena descripción de la evolución de los Ojos y sale algún mapa y foto, aunque no las deseadas.

http://www.bibliotecaspublicas.es/vi...nido_14765.pdf

----------


## Questin

¡Qué genial!
@DonQuijote, ¿el ojo de Mari-López estaba en la zona de Los Ojos del Guadiana (junto a la N-420) o es una laguna independiente?
@anónimo ¡Qué curioso el mapa de 1765, donde parece que fueran de mayor relevancia Los Ojos que Las Tablas!
Yo, más miro el terreno y los mapas, me da la sensación de que Las Tablas son una "tontería" en comparación con lo que debía haber antes en toda la Mancha Húmeda.
¡Gracias por los textos a los dos!

----------


## albertillovernel

> Impresionante articulo sobre los ojos donde describe la trasparencia de las agua y la fuerza con la que se veia brotar el agua pues movia los guijarros del fondo:
> http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publi...tomoI_9_02.pdf
> 
> por cierto, un pie equivale a unos 30 cm.


Buenas tardes:
Acabo de leer la "revista de obras públicas" que habeis posteado, y me deja totalmente helado. Seguimos cojeando del mismo pie. Lo que planteaban en ella, allá por 1854, aquellos que se autodenominaban "visionarios", es decir -*y cito textualmente*-, _ver desaparecer esas inmensas dehesas cuyos pastos son criadero inagotable de la plaga de langosta, colonizar las márgenes del Guadiana_, _aprovechar sus aguas para irrigación_, _"¿¿aumentar??" las aguas del Azuer_  (supongo que mediante una presa como la que existe hoy en día), _ver aclimatado en aquel suelo, y en grande escala, el cultivo de regadío, dando ocupación a tanto proletario como en aquel terreno se encuentra_...[sic] _reducido a la mayor miseria, consumiendo su vida llena de privaciones en la inacción, la vagancia y los vicios consiguientes_....[!!!!] *todo ello se ha cumplido con creces*. 

Prometieron un bonito futuro que, a la hora de materializarse en presente siglo y medio después, no ha dejado de ser una pesadilla. No ha traido la riqueza y pleno empleo que decían, sólo mayores ingresos para unos pocos (cada vez menos). Seguimos padeciendo los mismos males endémicos, pero para llegar al mismo punto de partida hemos destruido todo el paisaje manchego, la mayoría de sus ecosistemas y su milenario equilibrio hidráulico. Por eso cuando oigo a tantos dirigentes llenarse la boca con los manidos "desarrollo sostenible", "aumento y mejora de los regadíos"... etc, me echo a temblar sabiendo que nos llevan directamente a la ruina ecológica y después a la económica y social.

Como los dirigentes carecen de la menor idea de cómo funciona el entorno natural (nunca la han tenido y, si no cambian las leyes, nunca la tendrán), se dejan asesorar por mediocres, interesados y parciales consejeros para decidir cómo gestionar el futuro de todos. Y, en lugar de darse cuenta de que han sido engañados y estafados para que ellos mismos destruyan su propio territorio, la gran mayoría de los lugareños se dejan embaucar con nuevas y vacías promesas que les hablen de un futuro mejor... 
No somos mucho mejores que quienes idearon esta barbarie hace siglo y medio, ni que quienes la perpetraron, hace 50 años, si consentimos y no protestamos ante la situación actual, o no hacemos algo por remediarlo.

Un saludo

----------


## DonQuijote

Pues si las tablas no eran nada en comparacion con los ojos, ver surgir tal cantidad de agua en medio de la estepa sin colonizar, con encinas, con toda la variada fauna (nutrias, cangrejos, patos, pesca...). Era un lugar unico en el mundo, hoy en dia si existieran los ojos, vendria gente desde miles de kilometros para ver ese espectaculo. Pero nadie hizo nada para impedir que unos pocos causaran tanto daño, no les importaron ni los incendios de turbas ni la desaparicion por decenas de años de casi todos los rios de la Mancha...y lo malo es que seguimos igual. En la Mancha no hemos sabido valorar nuestra riqueza natural y hemos dejado que nos la roben. Gran parte de la culpa la tienen los politicos, ¿como pueden haber hecho la vista gorda durante tantos años? ¿Como es posible que despues de poner en marcha el PEAG permitan instalar las plantas solares de Alcazar? A los agricultores ahora les piden sacrificios y a los especuladores les siguen dando facilidades.

----------


## Azakán

> Pues si las tablas no eran nada en comparacion con los ojos, ver surgir tal cantidad de agua en medio de la estepa sin colonizar, con encinas, con toda la variada fauna (nutrias, cangrejos, patos, pesca...). Era un lugar unico en el mundo, hoy en dia si existieran los ojos, vendria gente desde miles de kilometros para ver ese espectaculo.


Desde miles no sé, pero para mí que vivo a 120 km sería un santuario. 
Ojalá se consiga. Si lo llegan a ver mis ojos creo que lloraría.

----------


## Questin

Perdonad que me repita, pero con respecto a la foto del ojo de Mari-López...
¿alguien sabe si estaba en la zona de Los Ojos del Guadiana (junto a la N-420, en "la curva" que hay entre Daimiel y Arenas) o es una laguna independiente?

----------


## DonQuijote

Por lo q veo en la foto los ojos una vez que formaban la laguna, esta vertia al cauce del Guadiana, un cauce de cientos de metros de anchura, que iria saltando por el terreno como ocurre en Ruidera. Yo tampoco se donde estaba el ojo de Mari-López pues cerca de la N-420 solo vienen en los mapas los ojos del sordico, el pico y el rincon.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Perdonad que me repita, pero con respecto a la foto del ojo de Mari-López...
> ¿alguien sabe si estaba en la zona de Los Ojos del Guadiana (junto a la N-420, en "la curva" que hay entre Daimiel y Arenas) o es una laguna independiente?


Por lo que yo se, en Zuacorta también había un poderoso ojo al que los lugareños llamaban "de la Señora"...Las denominaciones de los otros 3 que conformaban la laguna que daba la mayoría del caudal a la corriente (Pico, Sordico y Rincón) están bien establecidas desde hace ya un par de siglos, y no son tampoco los que se situan junto a la N-420. Están un poco más al Oeste, a escasamente 1 km, y justo entre ésta y Zuacorta -puedes verlo en el visor Sigpac, que combina perfectamente fotografía aérea actualizada con los antiguos mapas del instituto topográfico-
Por cierto, que los referidos ojos están todos a una cota de 613 msnm, y no a 618 como los de junto a la N-420 (Cañada del Lencero). Si según los datos de nuestro compañero saihguadiana el nivel del acuífero se encuentra, 4 km más al sur de los Ojos, a 601 m, quedan...

----------


## Questin

> Por lo que yo se, en Zuacorta también había un poderoso ojo al que los lugareños llamaban "de la Señora"...Las denominaciones de los otros 3 que conformaban la laguna que daba la mayoría del caudal a la corriente (Pico, Sordico y Rincón) están bien establecidas desde hace ya un par de siglos, y no son tampoco los que se situan junto a la N-420. Están un poco más al Oeste, a escasamente 1 km, y justo entre ésta y Zuacorta -puedes verlo en el visor Sigpac, que combina perfectamente fotografía aérea actualizada con los antiguos mapas del instituto topográfico-
> Por cierto, que los referidos ojos están todos a una cota de 613 msnm, y no a 618 como los de junto a la N-420 (Cañada del Lencero). Si según los datos de nuestro compañero saihguadiana el nivel del acuífero se encuentra, 4 km más al sur de los Ojos, a 601 m, quedan...


Gracias por la respuesta.
Es muy interesante lo que comentas sobre la altura de los ojos del Pico y Sordico. Yo he caminado por la zona que unía la charca del Sordico con el Guadiana propiamente dicho y, efectivamente, parece que fuera la charca la que alimentara al río y no al revés... Lo que resulta curioso dada la diferencia de altura.

Sobre lo del Ojo de Mari-López, creo haber dado con la respuesta, en el propio texto que Don Quijote nos pasó (el de "La Estepa Española..."), que he encontrado completo en un sitio llamado "open library" pero, por respeto al foro, que se llama FOTOS OJOS, creo que no debería hacerlo aquí.

Había pensado en empezar un nuevo foro de discusión aquí 
http://foros.embalses.net/forumdisplay.php?f=4485
sobre "ojos y lagunas", ¿os parece, "jefes" del foro?
Así mantenemos el orden y este foro sigue siendo sólo de fotos... (¡Espero poder poner fotos nuevas y viejas pronto!)

----------


## ben-amar

Como vosotros lo planteeis esta bien. lo unico es que ...................¿donde estan las fotos? :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## DonQuijote

La unica que he encontrado de un ojo esta en el libro citado, ver enlace en google books.

----------


## Questin

[IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Imagen extraída de "Las estepas de España y su vegetación" de Eduardo Reyes Prósper en 1915
Texto completo:
http://ia700104.us.archive.org/13/it...espa00reye.pdf

----------


## perdiguera

Supongo que estará muy cambiado a día de hoy, si es que existe.
Si alguno de la zona puede reconocer el paisaje, que también puede haber cambiado, podría ubicarlo en el mapa de la zona que está colgado en algunos de los hilos.
Sería una labor digna de reconocimiento.
Gracias por la aportación Questin.
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

> [IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> Imagen extraída de "Las estepas de España y su vegetación" de Eduardo Reyes Prósper en 1915
> Texto completo:
> http://ia700104.us.archive.org/13/it...espa00reye.pdf


 Ese ojo, el entorno, se parece mucho a ésta foto:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rGsFo8Yyna...Guadiana+8.jpg

 Que sale en el blog http://salvemoslastablas.blogspot.co...ue-no-era.html

Quizás no es el punto exacto, pero se parece mucho el entorno, salvo que en el  actual se han cargado encinas y hay un pívot.

----------


## Questin

La verdad que la comparativa es bastante buena. No creo que quede lugar a muchas dudas sobre la localización del Ojo de Mari-López.
Por cierto, ¿qué es un PIVOT? Disculpen mi ignorancia.

----------


## REEGE

Para el Acuífero 23, un pivot, es un mostruo metálico con ruedas que no hace más que regar, regar y regar...
Por la mancha si te dás una vuelta por las carreteras verás miles de ellos...
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Un pivot es un aparato mecánico, como bien dice REEGE que realiza un riego por aspersión automático en un campo de cultivo circular, por lo que pivotan sobre uno de sus extremos (de ahí el nombre, no es porque sean muy altos, como Gasol  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Podrás ver "unos cuantos" de estos cultivos circulares o semicirculares en las imágenes de Google Earth, SigPac o cualquier otro visor.

El problema principal es que consumen mucha agua y, si no me equivoco, directamente del acuífero, pues cada uno pivota sobre un pozo de donde toma el agua con la que riega.

----------


## Questin

jejej... gracias a los dos.
¿es estrictamente necesario que pivoten? me ha parecido verlos avanzar en línea recta a estos "monstruos metálicos".
(¡prometo recompensar con fotos de ojos por cada post que no tiene que ver con el tema del foro!)

----------


## ben-amar

Y te ha parecido bien, yo tambien los he visto avanzar.
La esperea de esas fotos se hara larga :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vins

Sobre el Ojo de Mari-López, he estado analizando la foto (que por cierto, es de primeros del siglo XX) y la foto aérea del 1956 y creo haber dado con el sitio más o menos exacto. La dehesa que se ve al fondo me ha dado una pista muy buena, a la vez que lo relativamente estrecho del cauce, que hace descartar otras posibles situaciones valle abajo.
Hoy en día ese lugar esta muy cambiado, ya que la dehesa ha desaparecido, y hay una carretera que cruza el cauce...

----------


## DonQuijote

Pues seguramente tienes razon y el ojo de Mari Lopez debio estar despues de cruzar la antigua carretera de Villarrubia. Debio ser uno de los primeros ojos en secarse, alla por los años 70. Da pena mirar esa zona en el sigpac y ver solo cenizas y la carretera nueva por encima...eso es progreso.

----------


## Azakán

> Pues seguramente tienes razon y el ojo de Mari Lopez debio estar despues de cruzar la antigua carretera de Villarrubia. Debio ser uno de los primeros ojos en secarse, alla por los años 70. Da pena mirar esa zona en el sigpac y ver solo cenizas y la carretera nueva por encima...eso es progreso.


No. Eso no es progreso. Eso fue enriquecimiento egoísta de unos cuantos, que no pensaban en los que vienen después.

----------


## DonQuijote

Ojala algun dia vuelva a salir el agua e inunde esa carretera...

----------


## Vins

He encontrado un papa topográfico del IGN del año 1888 :EEK!:  y viene reflejado el ojo de Mari-López, y otro llamado Ojo Ciego un poco más abajo



En otro mapa, este de 1952, también del IGN aparece otro  llamado Ojo de las Estacas, más abajo de Griñón; y otro más a la altura de Peñuela, sin nombre:



Os adjunto un tercer mapa, en el que aparecen punteados en negro los ojos existentes a lo largo del Guadiana, entre Molemocho y los Ojos del Guadiana. Algunos no venían reseñados y los he punteado en azul. También he añadido los nombres que he ido recopilando de las distintas cartografías.  Algunos los he nombrado según el topónimo  más cercano, si bien su nombre original pudiera ser otro. El Ojo de la Señora, que habéis comentado por aquí, lo he colocado en el punto negro que aparecía junto a Zuacorta.



A ver si sale alguno más por ahí, y aparecen también las fotos...
saludos

----------


## No Registrado

Creo que has hecho un trabajo excepcional y de una gran importancia documental.

Mi más sincera enhorabuena.

----------


## REEGE

Excelente labor la que acabo de ver que has colgado en el foro amigo Vins... Se que a muchos le agradará verla... Muchas gracias por esas fotos de planos e indicaciones que nos pones... Un saludo.

----------


## faeton

Vaya maravilla de documento! :EEK!: 

Muchas gracias por compartirlo.

----------


## ben-amar

Excelente documento. Seria una maravilla el volver a verlos  :Smile:

----------


## jason

:EEK!:  :EEK!: Pues sí, parece que es lo que todos andábamos buscando toda la vida. Enhorabuena.

----------


## perdiguera

Magnífico hallazago, por fín tenemos algo más clarificador de los Ojos y el Guadiana.
Gracias por aportarlo, Vins.
Un saludo.

----------


## Questin

@Vins
¡Qué maravilla! ¡Gracias! ¿Has sacado los mapas de la web del CNIG? ¿Gratis?
Yo estuve el otro día en el Instituto Cartográfico Nacional y planeaba sacar mapas antiguos. A ver si me paso pronto y os enseño los resultados!

----------


## Vins

Hola Questin! Es totalmente gratuito, simplemente tienes que registrarte para poder bajarlos.
Estos mapas antiguos dan una idea de la superficie encharcada en esta época, mucho mayor que la actual. (Hay que tener en cuenta, que en cierto modo tienden a exagerar los cauces, al menos es lo que tengo constatado para otras zonas, pero no parece el caso en la zona del Guadiana)
También nos dan una idea de la extensión de de las zonas de monte y dehesa en la época, sin ser abundantes ni mucho menos, si se aprecian zonas de relativa extensión, que hoy día no son más que cultivos.
Igualmente se aprecia lo reducido del regadío, prácticamente circunscrito a los alrededores de los núcleos de población.
Saludos

----------


## Santiago

Buenas tardes, he estado buscando en la red mapas de los Ojos del Guadiana y los tuyos están bastante bien. Quisiera saber cuales son los nombres de los ojos que hay entre el Molino del Nuevo y de la Máquina, porque el Guadiana tiene corriente en el molino del Nuevo y el río azuer lleva varios días seco desde Daimiel.

       Saludos.

----------

